# Got carried away today



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I was just going in to check if my tank had finally arrived at my lfs and they told me monday for sure. This date has gone from 2 fridays ago to wednesday, thursday, or the latest last friday. I went looking at their selection to see if they have anything new and what do I see...a Jardini Arowana. I said...when did you get him in...they told me just today. I said how much, $150 dollars. So the story goes they're holding my Jardini Arowana till I get my 180 cycled and I can put him in another tank when its freed up.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

too bad you don't live in sanfrancisco you can get them for like 40 bucks


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well im glad that the lfs you deal with has something in stock you want j/k make sure you cycle that baby a.s.a.p can't wait to see some pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> too bad you don't live in sanfrancisco you can get them for like 40 bucks


 Verry true!! Even bigger ones for a dollar or two more at LFS in the cutts.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

What are the growth rates of those seen some small baby ones for like 10 dollars.


----------

